# New Falcon/UVI Sub-Forum



## Mike Greene (Oct 14, 2021)

There seems to be a lot of interest in Falcon, with a number of recent threads about it, so I think it's worthwhile to have a sub-forum for it. Personally, I like Falcon/UVI and I would like to see it do well.

I've moved the recent threads here. I don't think it's necessary to move all older threads here, but if there are threads with good info from the past that should be here, please let us know and we'll move them here as well.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 14, 2021)

Cool! Thanks Mike - much appreciated. 

José’s slightly older thread has a lot of good user experiences in there:






Trying to decide between Uvi Falcon 2 or MSoundFactory as my next synth platform.


I like them both but to be honest I have so many synth and synth platforms that I'm only willing to learn one this year. Plus with HOOE and expanding my OT sample plus two new computers. This year is going to be expensive. Not to mention money allowing I'd like to finally get some Spitfire...




vi-control.net


----------



## Markrs (Oct 14, 2021)

Great idea Mike, though it probably doesn't help with my desire to resist buying it, as all the threads about how amazing it is well all be in one place.


----------



## Kent (Oct 14, 2021)

Falcon…PUNCH!


----------



## R. Naroth (Oct 14, 2021)

Should we update the description of the other forum and remove Falcon from the list?
“_ (i.e. Omnisphere, U-he, Reaktor, PadShoPro, *Falcon*, etc.)”_


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> José’s slightly older thread has a lot of good user experiences in there:


Done.


R. Naroth said:


> Should we update the description of the other forum and remove Falcon from the list?
> “_ (i.e. Omnisphere, U-he, Reaktor, PadShoPro, *Falcon*, etc.)”_


Done, although it looks like someone else did it.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 14, 2021)

Thank you - I'm looking forward to participating.


----------



## R. Naroth (Oct 23, 2021)

Can we start a thread to share free patches? I'm game.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 23, 2021)

@Mike Greene ,

Thanks for the new Falcon Section of the Forum.


----------



## Monkey Man (Oct 23, 2021)

Indeed, thank you Mike.

Well-deserved by UVI IMHO.


----------



## New_Loops (Oct 24, 2021)

Thanks for this. It's a really great idea to have our own forum for Falcon.


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 24, 2021)

R. Naroth said:


> Can we start a thread to share free patches? I'm game.


Is there much demand for that? Although I suppose even if there isn't, a thread wouldn't hurt anything. What should it be called? Maybe "Share free Falcon patches here"? Or are they called "instruments"?


----------



## Kent (Oct 24, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Is there much demand for that? Although I suppose even if there isn't, a thread wouldn't hurt anything. What should it be called? Maybe "Share free Falcon patches here"? Or are they called "instruments"?


They ought to be called ‘eggs’; what a missed opportunity by UVI


----------



## R. Naroth (Oct 24, 2021)

"Share your free Falcon patches" ? I can seed one.


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 24, 2021)

EDIT - Oops! Looks like you beat me by literally a few seconds, so lets go with your thread:





Share your free Falcon patches here


I'll start. This is my first Falcon patch, just trying to find my way into this very powerful synth. Even tried a custom info panel image.. :)




vi-control.net


----------



## R. Naroth (Oct 24, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> EDIT - Oops! Looks like you beat me by literally a few seconds, so lets go with your thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. Thanks. Hope there will be enough participation.


----------



## Monkberry (Oct 25, 2021)

Great timing on the addition of this sub-forum. Having just purchased Falcon 2.5 with the current promo from UVI, I was a little disoriented as it has much more to offer than I was aware of but that only makes me that much more stoked. I grabbed the Groove 3 video just to get moving.


----------



## DoubleTap (Oct 25, 2021)

Great idea - hadn't seen the resources for learning Falcon thread and I'm just about to dive in


----------

